# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Post delivering robots

## Airicist

Contributors:

Buddy Mobility

KYBURZ Switzerland AG

Last Mile Logistics BV

----------


## Airicist

KYBURZ autonomous eTrolley for Posten Norway

Published on Oct 6, 2018




> Auto eTrolley drives independently to the customers. Customers can then pick up their mail and post letters and parcels. The vehicle auonomous finds its way to the destination, avoids obstacles and can also be used in snow. Partnership with Buddy Mobility / Norway

----------


## Airicist

Last Mile Logistics, autonomous delivery robot for Posten Norge

Published on Oct 16, 2018




> Last Mile Logistics is a supplier of hardware and software solutions for last mile parcel distribution and parcel locker terminals.

----------


## Airicist

Article "In Norway, a robot will soon be delivering people’s mail"

by Luke Dormehl
October 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots will deliver your mail in Norway"
They move at terrifying speeds of 6 kilometres per hour.

by Mark Serrels
October 31, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Norwegian Parcel Robot visiting Holland in September 2019

Published on Sep 12, 2019




> Norwegian Parcel Robot visiting Holland in September 2019.
> It was developed in a consortium with Posten Norge (Norwegian Post), Buddy Mobility, Kyburz and Last Mile Logistics

----------

